# John MacArthur



## bookslover (Jun 19, 2009)

John MacArthur turns 70 tomorrow (June 19). 

Amazing. I first heard him in 1980, when he was just a wet-behind-the-ears kid of 41!

John's father (also a preacher and pastor) lived to be 91 and continued to teach a regular Bible study until he was well into his 80s. So, all things being equal and with the Lord's blessing, John has many years of ministry left in him.

If you'd like to hear him preach (if you've been living in a cave in Upper Flonovich all these years and have no idea what his preaching is like), go to Welcome to Grace to You and click on the "sermon archive" link, and you'll discover several thousand sermons to choose from.

Happy 70th, John!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's hoping he has many more birthday's to celebrate!

AMR


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brother John


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 19, 2009)

He was one of the first big name calvinistic preachers I ever heard. His Ministry kindly sent me for free a copy of The Gospel According to Jesus when by accident I did not have sufficient funds in my checking account and I was in my first year of college. I am now starting on my fifth year lol... thats what happens when you move to essentially start over.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 19, 2009)

I know people who have loved the doctrines of grace through the GTY program of John MacArthur. His program is aired in this part of the world by a local evangelical-Pentecostal radio network every night from Monday to Friday. I surmise that many people within that Arminian radio network are not aware of his Calvinistic preaching. 

Happy birthday, John!


----------

